

Proposed European Data Protection reforms detailed - oracuk
http://ec.europa.eu/justice/newsroom/data-protection/news/120125_en.htm

======
oracuk
Of particular interest is the PDF listed on that page "How will the data
protection reform affect social networks?".

The right to be forgotten especially.

